# اجهزة كشف المعادن (التصورية,الكهرومغناطيسية,الاستشعارية)



## ايوب (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
من الملاحظ ان هذا الهاجس يشغل بال الكثير من الناس ويتم استنزاف مواردهم الماليه من خلال دفع مبالغ كبيره بغية الحصول على هذه الاجهزة وهذه الاموال تخرج الى خارج البلاد مباشرة او عن طريق الوكلاء .
وهذه دعوة لكل غيور ولديه الاستطاعة لوضع ما يستطيع من مخططات وطرق تنفيذ بعيدا عن النهج التجاري الربحي وانما لوجه الله تعالى للحفاظ على اموال الامه من الضياع علاوة على ان الاجهزة الغير فعاله ترهق صاحبها وتجعلة يقوم بالحفر العشوائي مما يؤدي الى تخريب المواقع الاثريه بسبب العشوائيه فالفحص العلمي الدقيق يؤدي الى تنقيب علمي دقيق دون تخريب...وهذه دعوة للمساهمة في حفظ جزء ولو بسيط من مقدراتنا الاقتصاية المستنزفه, علاوة على الوقت وهو الاثمن والاعلى قيمه.
واقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ايوب (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ايوب قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> من الملاحظ ان هذا الهاجس يشغل بال الكثير من الناس ويتم استنزاف مواردهم الماليه من خلال دفع مبالغ كبيره بغية الحصول على هذه الاجهزة وهذه الاموال تخرج الى خارج البلاد مباشرة او عن طريق الوكلاء .
> وهذه دعوة لكل غيور ولديه الاستطاعة لوضع ما يستطيع من مخططات وطرق تنفيذ بعيدا عن النهج التجاري الربحي وانما لوجه الله تعالى للحفاظ على اموال الامه من الضياع علاوة على ان الاجهزة الغير فعاله ترهق صاحبها وتجعلة يقوم بالحفر العشوائي مما يؤدي الى تخريب المواقع الاثريه بسبب العشوائيه فالفحص العلمي الدقيق يؤدي الى تنقيب علمي دقيق دون تخريب...وهذه دعوة للمساهمة في حفظ جزء ولو بسيط من مقدراتنا الاقتصاية المستنزفه, علاوة على الوقت وهو الاثمن والاعلى قيمه.
> واقبلوا تحياتي


المرفق ادناه احدى المشاريع ذات العلاقه بالموضوع لمن اراد الاطلاع , التعديل , الانتقاد , التقيم , الارشاد , .....الخ . فليتفضل مشكورا.


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (22 أبريل 2009)

*الاجهزة الاستشعارية*

ما هو الشكل الجهاز الاستشعاري للمعادن ودائرتة الكترونية وكيف عملة وشكراً


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (22 أبريل 2009)

*ما هو الشكل الجهاز الاستشعاري للمعادن ودائرتة الكترونية وكيف عملة وشكراً*​


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (22 أبريل 2009)

لماذا وضعة على التلفاز


----------



## الجعاري (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الملف


----------



## sorroukh (17 مايو 2009)

ألف ألأف مليون شكر.
شيء رائع.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مايو 2009)

الإخوة
الا تروا ما فى هذا المرفق من استخفاف بعقول الناس؟ الموضوع الرئيسى هنا له حق فيما يقوله بأن نترك التنقيب على الآثار للسلطات أما الملف المرفق لا يجب أن يرد عليه أحد


----------



## ادور (18 مايو 2009)

والله مشكوررررررررررررررررر
للجميع


----------



## bajes2008 (15 يونيو 2009)

غريب جدا يا ماجد عباس .....وايش عضو متميز جدا......اذا لم يكن عندك خبره في هذه المجالات فمن الافضل ان تترك التعليق لاصحابه ولا تحقر وتقلل من قيمة اي مشاركه ... وشي غاد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يونيو 2009)

bajes2008 قال:


> غريب جدا يا ماجد عباس .....وايش عضو متميز جدا......اذا لم يكن عندك خبره في هذه المجالات فمن الافضل ان تترك التعليق لاصحابه ولا تحقر وتقلل من قيمة اي مشاركه ... وشي غاد


إذن تكرم واشرح نظرية علمية لهذا الجهاز مادمت معترض و ما علاقة جلوس القرفصاء والوقوف بالبحث عن المعادن

ولماذا لم يستخدم فى تطهير الأراضى من الألغام و اكشاف الكنوز المدفونة حتى الآن

إذا لم نتمسك بالعلم والمعرفة وظللنا ننساق وراء أشياء لا اساس علمى لها سنظل دوما حيث نحن

أما عضو متميز جدا لأن لى أكثر من سلسله وردود كثيرة تشرح القوانين العلمية و تجيب على استفسارات بقوانين ثابتة ومجربة


----------



## ليث الطفيلي (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ابوايوب مع تحيات ليث الطفيلي


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (17 مارس 2010)

شو هذة الطريقة هل لها اضافات اكترونية مع الشكر


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (17 مارس 2010)

لازم يكون يوجد دائرة للصوت مع الاسياخ تصدر صوت التثبيت


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (17 مارس 2010)

هل يوجد لديك دائرة للصوت ارسلها الستفادة مع الشكر


----------



## ايوب (18 مارس 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> إذن تكرم واشرح نظرية علمية لهذا الجهاز مادمت معترض و ما علاقة جلوس القرفصاء والوقوف بالبحث عن المعادن
> 
> ولماذا لم يستخدم فى تطهير الأراضى من الألغام و اكشاف الكنوز المدفونة حتى الآن
> 
> ...


بعد التحية والتقدير لك وللزملاء
يوجد من هذا الجهاز موديل انتج عام 1962 لتطهير الالغام واستخدم لغاية العام 1993 وكان هذا النوع حكرا على الاستخدامات العسكرية حتى افرج عن التكنلوجيا ليصبح متاح مدنيا وانا اتحدث هنا عن اصل الجهاز وليس المقدم في الملف فهو على نمطه تقريبا مع تباين في طبيعة العمل من حيث ان الاول مرسل مستقبل والاخير مستشعر يعمل على نمط البوصله غير ان مستقطبة هو دفين محتمل او اي عامل اختلال في مغناطيسية الارض (الموقع ) نتاجا لاحداث جسم غريب عنها (مستخرج ومتاكسد مكربن ومعاد اليها بصفه غير الصفه الموجود بها اصلا ) وفي النهاية هو جهاز تقريبي يجب الفحص بعدة في اجهزة علمية والغاية منه حصر التوقعات وتضيق مساحة البحث المحتملة عوضا عن البحث في 10.000 متر مربع او اكثر فهذا يحتاج جهد كبير ووقت طويل وياتي هذا الجهاز لحصر التوقعات وتوفير الجهد والوقت.........اما اعتراضك على تفاصيل طريقة العمل فاعلم ان كنت تعي ما تسمع........ كل العلوم المتناقلة من فجر الانسانية الى يومنا هذا هي نتاج تجارب واكتشافات والتجربة الناجحة تعتمد مرجع علمي في اي مجال من العلوم وياتي دور المحللين لايجاد صيغ علمية وتفسيرات لها لافهامها ووضعها في سياق منهجي علمي ............ وكنت اتوقع منك انتقاد مبني على اسس وحقائق وليس لمجرد ممارسة السلطة والصلاحية..... الا اذا كنت ترى في المرفق منفعه للناس وانت تريد حجبها لتبقى محصوره في صلاحيات واختصاص الدوله والسلطات على حد قولك.
واقبل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## عقيل الزعبي (3 أبريل 2010)

نحن نعرف انة الحق للدولة بتنقيب عن الاثار ولاكن المساعدة مطلوبة في جميع المجالات مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## امين بكداش (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخ ايوب واذا في عندك شي افضل فلا تبخل علينا


----------

